# Незаметная смена меха



## qwark (16 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте, существуют ли упражнения для незаметной смены меха?
Как менять мех незаметно?


----------



## vater (13 Окт 2015)

Я не профи, но после ДМШ играю более 30 лет. Когда в руках был баян "Рубин", то неправильная смена меха разрывала музыкальную фразу, приходилось отрабатывать смену меха по фразам. Когда приобрел цельнопланочный инструмент штучной сборки мастера Н.М.Попцова с латунными голосами и большой меховой камерой, проблема смены меха исчезла сама собой. Латунные голоса мгновенно реагируют на малейшее колебание, поэтому паузы на захватывание воздуха мехом и "продувание" голоса не возникает. В отличие от металлических латунные голоса более отзывчивы, легко берется любое пиано, поэтому все технические проблемы на хорошем инструменте решаются сами собой.
А чисто технически профессионалы мне дали совет не играть легато, там где не указана лига. Смена меха чувствуется только на легато. На импульсное нонлегато можно менять мех чаще, стараться играть на коротком мехе. Если понаблюдать за французскими аккордеонистами, они раздвигают мех не более чем на длину локтя, при этом играя только коротким штрихом, что-то между нонлегато и стаккато. Особенно это актуально для игры триолями (триоли играют импульсным штрихом, не легато!)
Когда я играл легато, рука уставала. После того как переучился на импульсное нонлегато, беглость пальцев значительно увеличилась и в руке появилось ощущение легкости.
Это мой личный опыт, не знаю, всем ли он полезен.


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

vater писал:


> Я не профи, но после ДМШ играю более 30 лет. Когда в руках был баян "Рубин", то неправильная смена меха разрывала музыкальную фразу, приходилось отрабатывать смену меха по фразам. Когда приобрел цельнопланочный инструмент штучной сборки мастера Н.М.Попцова с латунными голосами и большой меховой камерой, проблема смены меха исчезла сама собой. Латунные голоса мгновенно реагируют на малейшее колебание, поэтому паузы на захватывание воздуха мехом и "продувание" голоса не возникает. В отличие от металлических латунные голоса более отзывчивы, легко берется любое пиано, поэтому все технические проблемы на хорошем инструменте решаются сами собой.
> А чисто технически профессионалы мне дали совет не играть легато, там где не указана лига. Смена меха чувствуется только на легато. На импульсное нонлегато можно менять мех чаще, стараться играть на коротком мехе. Если понаблюдать за французскими аккордеонистами, они раздвигают мех не более чем на длину локтя, при этом играя только коротким штрихом, что-то между нонлегато и стаккато. Особенно это актуально для игры триолями (триоли играют импульсным штрихом, не легато!)
> Когда я играл легато, рука уставала. После того как переучился на импульсное нонлегато, беглость пальцев значительно увеличилась и в руке появилось ощущение легкости.
> Это мой личный опыт, не знаю, всем ли он полезен.


Все замечательно. Так оно и есть: чем качественней инструмент, тем меньше проблем с мехом, но как это связано со сплавом меди и цинка?... Что-то мне кажется, что голоса высокого класса, изготовленные из дюраля по расходу никак не будут отличаться. Да и ответ у них будет таким же. Весу латунь, конечно же, добавит, но не более того ИМХО


----------



## vater (13 Окт 2015)

Не стану с Вами спорить по материалу голосов, так как не специалист. Сужу только по информации мастера-изгтовителя, который мне сообщил, что это не кусковой, а цельнопланочный баян с латунными голосами. Внутрь я не заглядывал, так как меня удовлетворило качество звука, на порядок отличающееся от "Рубина", где ставили серийные металлические голоса. Кстати, этот мастер, который продал мне баян, работал ОТК на баянной фабрике и был настройщиком инструментов, поэтому его информация вполне достоверная.


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2015)

*vater*, латунь это тоже металлический сплав, почему же Вы латунные голоса противопоставляете металлическим (стальным?) по этому признаку (принадлежности к металлам)? И вообще, что Вы оба с Евгением называете голосами? Голоса (то бишь язычки) или голосовые планки?


----------



## vater (13 Окт 2015)

Еще раз повторю, что не разбираюсь в механике. Ничего добавить к сказанному выше не могу.  Убедился на практике лишь в том, что мгновенный ответ звука  при малейшем движении мехом снимает все технические проблемы со сменой меха. Если поправите меня, буду благодарен!


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

MAN (13.10.2015, 14:39) писал:


> И вообще, что Вы оба с Евгением называете голосами?


Александр, в данном случае, говоря о материале, я имею ввиду материал планки (кусок либо цп), и, конечно же, не имею ввиду язычек, материалом для изготовлением которого служит стальная полоса


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2015)

vev (13.10.2015, 15:06) писал:


> Александр, говоря о материале, конечно же, я не имею ввиду язычок, материалом для изготовлением которого служит стальной лист.


 Евгений, в том-то и дело, что латунными бывают не только планки, но и язычки. Во всяком случае на некоторых старинных гармонях такое встречается. Ну а поскольку баян, о котором здесь рассказывалось, уникальный, штучный, то я и подумал, что может в нём действительно из латуни сделаны не планки (или не только планки), но и сами голоса (язычки). Что и хотел уточнить у обладателя инструмента, давшего о нём столь лестный отзыв. Да не судьба видно. Но думаю, что Вы правы - у него скорее всего цельные латунные планки, а голоса на них наклёпаны как обычно стальные.


----------



## vater (13 Окт 2015)

Еще раз повторюсь, что, по словам мастера, это "*цельнопланочный баян с латунными голосами*". Он подчеркнул, что это не серийные стальные голоса (Вы меня верно поправили!).


----------



## vev (13 Окт 2015)

*vater*, 
А что б не вскрыть струмент чисто ради интереса и сделать серию фото? Неужто Вам не интересно? На баяне это никак не скажется, а интерес утолите


----------



## MAN (13 Окт 2015)

vater (13.10.2015, 16:24) писал:


> Еще раз повторюсь, что, по словам мастера, это "цельнопланочный баян с латунными голосами". Он подчеркнул, что это не серийные стальные голоса (Вы меня верно поправили!).


 Видите ли, Вениамин, когда планки цельные, то, независимо от материала, о серийности голосов уже говорить не приходится, поскольку для цельных планок язычки вырубаются (из той же самой голосовой стали), обрабатываются и наклёпываются на них исключительно вручную. Серийно изготавливаются только кусковые (как правило дюралюминиевые) планки. Думается, что мастер, о котором Вы упоминаете, под латунными голосами всё же имел в виду, что из латуни сделаны голосовые планки, а не язычки. Хотя сказать наверняка можно, конечно, только после вскрытия, а это зависит от Вас.


----------



## glory (13 Окт 2015)

MAN (13.10.2015, 15:59) писал:


> латунными бывают не только планки, но и язычки


Поправлю. Не латунными. Бронзовыми. С латуни язычки долго не проработали бы. А бронза пружинистая. Яркий пример голосов из бронзы - индийские физгармони. Ну и губные гармошки, пионики... Но для баяна бронзовые голоса не годятся - не держат строй при разной динамике...
Да, и по теме.. Упражнений нет. Если уровень Вашей игры - ДМШ, меняйте мех по фразам, 2 - 4 такта. Если выше - смену меха надо размечать, учить, репетировать..


----------



## vater (13 Окт 2015)

Фото баяна после вскрытия: 
1. Общий вид правого полукорпуса. 
2. Верхная часть левого полукорпуса. 
3. Верхняя часть правого полукорпуса.


----------



## glory (13 Окт 2015)

Навскидку можно сказать что голосовые планки с "московского заказного". Аналог "Ясной поляны".  Хорошие, но не уникальные...
Сами планки латунные, кроме конроктавной на басах (она дюралевая), голоса стальные...


----------



## MisterX (13 Окт 2015)

Прекрасная работа. Добросовестная. Баянчик мал, но увесист


----------



## MAN (14 Окт 2015)

MisterX (13.10.2015, 20:08) писал:


> Баянчик мал, но увесист.


 Кому это он мал? 61 нота в правой по-моему совсем не мало - почти полный диапазон. А вес у него не должен быть слишком уж большим поскольку он двухголосный.


----------



## glory (14 Окт 2015)

11 - 12 кг...


----------



## Alexgal (14 Окт 2015)

Возвращаясь к исходному названию темы, хотел бы высказать свое мнение:
ключевым в этом вопросе является все же не качество инструмента, как
бы оно не было важным,а искусство(не побоюсь этого слова) исполнителя.


----------



## vater (14 Окт 2015)

Alexgal писал:


> ключевым в этом вопросе является все же искусство исполнителя.


Вот коллега и спрашивает, в чем состоят приемы этого искусства?
Выше я уже попытался описать некоторые приемы, подсказанные баянистами-профессионалами.

1. Игра на коротком мехе, которую предлагает преподаватель Новосибирской консерватории А.Н.Романов. Есть интересное видео открытого урока, где он это предметно поясняет: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlJh15Uluow

2. Отказ от шриха легато, предлагаемый тем же педагогом. Этот прием однажды мне подсказал и баянист Кировской филармонии Николай Кононов. Переход на короткое нонлегато. Это облегчает смену меха (ведь на легато мех не сменишь, пока не закончишь фразу).

Конечно, эти приемы не отменяют разучивание мелодии по фразам. Они расширяют возможности более частой смены меха.
Легато полностью так же не отменяется. Просто используется как специальный прием, а не основной штрих.


----------



## glory (14 Окт 2015)

Не путайте грешное тело с пальцем... 
Одно дело штрихи при исполнении, сюда можно добавить авторскую интерпретацию и т.д. и т.п...
И совсем другое - просто конструкция, которая диктует, что если меняешь мех посреди ноты - получаешь две ноты. Это независимо от уникальности инструмента и штрихов исполнения...
Возвращаемся к теме. 
Был вопрос: " существуют ли упражнения для незаметной смены меха?
Как менять мех незаметно?
Ответ. Упражнений нет. Заниматься нужно...


----------



## vater (14 Окт 2015)

Попробую объяснить свою мысль на примере. Первая часть вальса "Свет и Тени" со сплошными триолями.
Как можно сыграть 8,9,10,11 такт?
Самый простой вариант: на разжим с начала лиги, ноты соль до конца лиги, ноты фа 1 октавы. Если компрессия слабая, то мех можно завести за спину, чтобы сыграть всю лигу целиком.
Я делаю так: коротким нонлегато играю восьмой такт, затем меняю мех на сжим и начиная с 9 такта играю триоли тем же штрихом до конца лиги. И никакого легато, что позволяет незаметно сменить мех прямо на лиге. Этот фокус удается даже на "Рубине" со слабой компрессией.
Какие плюсы: не надо разжимать мех слишком сильно, да и исполнение становится более легким, воздушным.


----------



## glory (14 Окт 2015)

Кто-то из великих, я не помню, сказал: "Играйте хоть носом, главное чтоб звучало..."
А что касается вальса. Мех за спину Вы не заведете - это ж в каком темпе надо играть.. В нормальном темпе все укладывается. Да и не так критична эта пьеса к смене меха. Почему бы не привести пример из полифонии?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Окт 2015)

Рубинштейн сказал.


----------



## vater (14 Окт 2015)

glory писал:


> Почему бы не привести пример из полифонии?


Да, с контрапунктом в басе тактов на 10


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Окт 2015)

Вообще-то есть упражнение. Когда Шишкин приезжал к нам с концертом и мастер-классами, на них он рассказывал об этом. Условное название "Разжим-сжим на одной ноте". Очень много нюансов рассказал и показал в этой связи. Тут всего не опишешь.  Практикует по 10 минут вначале каждого дня. Вообще в классе Семенова, видимо, много времени уделяется этому вопросу (Шишкин его ученик). Послушайте Ю. Медяника, А.Поелуева и многих других. Практикую в своем классе, ученикам  упражнение очень помогает улучшить качество этого элемента техники. Идеал - менять мех так, чтобы смену меха вообще не было слышно. 

Да, в пьесе нельзя менять мех на тянущемся звуке. Это так. Но менять мех при игре легато можно (а иногда и нужно). Жертвовать штрихом в угоду смене меха (то есть музыкой в угоду техническим сложностям) - это неправильно. 

По поводу приведенного примера "Свет и тени", здесь можно посоветовать смену не на тактовой черте, а на начало музыкальной фразы (8ой такт, нота соль 1 октавы). Вы же делаете это в такте 4 и 12, почему же и в т.8 не сделать того же?


----------



## glory (14 Окт 2015)

Ну, я вообще-то так понял, что о высшем пилотаже в этой теме речь не идёт...


----------



## vater (14 Окт 2015)

Игорь Гребёнкин писал:


> По поводу приведенного примера "Свет и тени", здесь можно посоветовать смену не на тактовой черте, а на начало музыкальной фразы (8ой такт, нота соль 1 октавы). Вы же делаете это в такте 4 и 12, почему же и в т.8 не сделать того же?


Согласен, можно сделать смену меха перед соль 1 октавы. Если играть всё на легато. Это традиционный ход.
Но если мы играем французский мюзет, то штрих легато, который мы используем для исполнения "широких и раздольных" РНЛ, здесь не совсем уместен. В российских ДШМ еще с советских времен учат играть вязким штрихом легато, что приводит к наползанию звуков друг на друга и, в конечном счете, к зажиму (спазму) кисти при беглой игре.
А для нонлегато в принципе не имеет значения, где ты сменишь мех. Главное, чтобы это было логично.
Я здесь опираюсь на точку зрения А.Н.Романова, ссылку на видеоурок которого привел выше.


----------



## vater (14 Окт 2015)

Уважаемый *Игорь Гребёнкин*! 
Если можно, расскажите поподробнее о технике смены меха на легато. 
И про "Разжим-сжим на одной ноте". Любопытно изучить!


----------



## vater (14 Окт 2015)

Игорь Гребёнкин писал:


> Да, в пьесе нельзя менять мех на тянущемся звуке. Это так.


Преподавательский опыт настолько разнообразен, что порой сталкиваешься с противоположными точками зрения на одну проблему. Вот, например, что пишет М.И.Кудашева в статье "Tехника освоения современных приемов меха баянистами":

"На практике далеко не всегда удается сменить мех в наиболее удобные моменты. *В полифонических пьесах иногда приходится менять мех даже на тянущемся тоне.* В таких случаях необходимо: 
<ul class="post_ul_list"><li>дослушивать длительность ноты перед сменой меха до конца;</li><li>мех менять быстро, не допуская появления цезуры;</li><li>следить за тем, чтобы динамика после смены меха не оказалась меньше или
чаще всего, больше, чем необходимо по логике развития музыки". 
</li></ul>Источник


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Окт 2015)

vater писал:


> Игорь Гребёнкин писал:Да, в пьесе нельзя менять мех на тянущемся звуке. Это так.
> Преподавательский опыт настолько разнообразен, что порой сталкиваешься с противоположными точками зрения на одну проблему. Вот, например, что пишет М.И.Кудашева в статье "Tехника освоения современных приемов меха баянистами":
> 
> "На практике далеко не всегда удается сменить мех в наиболее удобные моменты. *В полифонических пьесах иногда приходится менять мех даже на тянущемся тоне.* В таких случаях необходимо:
> ...


Не существует правил, подходящих на все случаи жизни, бывают и исключения. "Смена на тянущемся тоне" - крайне нежелательная ситуация, к которой стоит прибегать в самый последний момент, если другого решения нет. В приведенном выше примере я бы рекомендовал своим ученикам тянущийся звук  поднимать и нажимать заново, (соблюдая при этом рекомендации, высказанные М.И.Кудашевой - здесь нет противоречия).


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Окт 2015)

vater писал:


> Уважаемый *Игорь Гребёнкин*!
> Если можно, расскажите поподробнее о технике смены меха на легато.
> И про "Разжим-сжим на одной ноте". Любопытно изучить!


Здесь сложно объяснить, это показать надо, с наглядными примерами, анализом ощущений и звукового результата. Тут попробуй скажи слово не так "заклюют"))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Окт 2015)

Попытаюсь в двух словах.
1. Посадка. Начните с того, что плотно подгоните плечевые ремни, но в меру, чтобы инструмент не болтался, но при этом ремни не сдавливали грудь (если ссутулиться, то между грудью и инструментом должен проходить ваш кулак). Сядьте на край стула, голень вертикально, пятки должны уверенно стоять на полу, не расставляйте ноги слишком широко и не подгибайте их под себя. 
2. Возьмите произвольную ноту, желательно, чтобы предплечье правой руки  при этом было горизонтально (на аккордеоне примерно соль, ля, си 1 октавы. Бывает, что нота чуть не строит на разжим и сжим или хлопает лайка при смене меха. Выберите другую ноту (Уж одну-то приличную, надеюсь найдете)).
3. Поиграйте её на разжим и сжим  произвольно, без метра. Постарайтесь послушать себя как бы со стороны. Понаблюдайте за звуком. Скорее всего, вы заметите, что перед сменой меха получается небольшое диминуэндо.
4. Следующий шаг. Попробуйте поиграть ноту, делая перед самой сменой меха маленькое, еле заметное крещендо. Каждый раз анализируйте звуковой результат. Сконцетрируйте внимание на мышцах левой руки и звуке инструмента. Закройте глаза или выключите свет в комнате (если на улице темно). Отключение органов зрения обостряет другие органы восприятия - в данном случае слух. 
5. Теперь возьмите очень спокойный метр, считайте 1и, 2и, 3и, 4и (тихонечко, лучше вслух поначалу). На "раз" первой доли совершайте смену. Следите, чтобы смена меха происходила точно в долю (часто она происходит чуть-чуть раньше). представьте, что на "и" 4ой доли вы делаете маленькую фермату. Слушайте себя. Избегайте акцентов или динамического провала на первую долю. Немного отдохните, если устали.
6. Соединяем этапы 4 и 5. Считайте 1и, 2и, 3и, 4и (темп медленный по прежнему). На "И" 4ой доли делайте маленькое крещендо. Оценивайте момент совершения смены (точно в долю, раньше или позже), динамику до смены и после. Старайтесь совершить молниеносную смену направления движения руки, но при этом избегайте толчков и акцентов. Запоминайте ощущения, которые возникают при достижении наилучшего результата, постоянно работайте головой и ушами.
7. "Контрдвижение копуса". Руки крепятся к корпусу в плечевом суставе. Чтобы сделать смену еще более стремительной и незаметной нужно помочь левой руке движением корпуса в противоположном направлении. Поехали. Разжим. Считаем 1и, 2и, 3и, 4и - медленно. на "4" совершаем еле заметный наклон вправо. на "И" 4 доли делаем маленькое крещендо, на раз мгновенно меняем мех. То же самое на сжим. В конце сжима на 4 долю совершаем небольшое движение корпуса (плеч) влево, на "И" 4 доли делаем мааааленькое крещендо, на "раз" меняем мех. Представьте, что рука - это маленькая пружинка. На одном конце мех (левый полукорпус), на другом плечевой сустав. Данное "контрдвижение" помогает воздействовать на пружинку с обоих сторон и делает управление мехом более эффективным. 
8. Следующий шаг - уменьшаем крещендо перед сменой меха настолько, что его внешние проявления исчезают, а остаются только ощущения. Другими словами, вы продолжаете делать его для себя, в своей голове, но при этом в звучании его быть не должно. Предельно сконцентрируйтесь на том, чтобы звук до смены меха и после был абсолютно одинаковым по динамике.

Как-то так.

В двух словах не получилось)) На практике все это объяснение занимает 10 минут. Показать легко, у большинства студентов сразу получается, но далеко не все могут это повторить через неделю... Шишкин абсолютно прав: важна ежедневная практика. Каждое утро посвятите этому упражнению 10-15 минут, чтобы сформировалась мышечная память. И тогда в момент смены меха вы будете думать не о мехе, а о музыке.  
Удачи))


----------



## vater (14 Окт 2015)

Благодарю за подробное объяснение! А где Вы преподаете?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Окт 2015)

Для чего это упражнение?

Данный навык помогает и при игре кантилены и при игре быстрых произведений. Часто бывает, что при игре, например, 16ых в быстром темпе исполнитель в момент смены меха съедает одну, а то и две ноты. Причина та же - вялая смена меха. Рекомендации, данные выше, могут помочь и в этом случае.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (14 Окт 2015)

Уфимское училище искусств


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Окт 2015)

Надеюсь, что-то из моих советов вам пригодится


----------



## qwark (16 Окт 2015)

Уважаемый Игорь Гребенкин, а вы  могли бы снять это на видео? По текстовому описанию трудно понять принцип


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (16 Окт 2015)

Если только попозже. Сейчас занимаюсь подготовкой к конкурсу. Напомните мне в январе


----------



## vater (18 Окт 2015)

Техническое решение для незаметной смены меха, к баяну подключается компрессор: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw8l8DDBAjU#t=67


----------



## vev (18 Окт 2015)

Цитата:


> *vater  писал:*
> Техническое решение для незаметной смены меха, к баяну подключается компрессор: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw8l8DDBAjU#t=67


А если с этим объединить, то мы вообще не нужны  


[SPOILER="


----------



## qwark (18 Окт 2015)

Смешно!)


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (18 Окт 2015)

vater писал:


> Техническое решение для незаметной смены меха, к баяну подключается компрессор: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw8l8DDBAjU#t=67


Ну это несерьёзно конечно. А крещендо диминуэндо как делать, а акценты мехом и так далее?


----------



## vev (19 Окт 2015)

*Игорь Гребёнкин*,

да это мы прикалываемся


----------



## vater (19 Окт 2015)

А если "*это несерьезно*", как заметил уважаемый Игорь Гребёнкин, то существует ли в опыте баянистов проблема недостаточно большого объема "легких" баяна?
То есть, можно ли рассматривать как функциональную проблему конструкции баяна:
1. неоправданно уменьшенный объем меховой камеры (можно было бы увеличить на 2-3 литра?) Даст ли это результат, если увеличить объем меховой камеры не за счет меха, а за счет величины правого полукорпуса? 
2. и вообще почему у наших непрофессиональных баянов такая плохая компрессию меха?


----------



## vev (19 Окт 2015)

vater (19.10.2015, 09:08) писал:


> почему у наших непрофессиональных баянов такая плохая компрессию меха?


Только следует, наверное, говорить не о "компрессии меха", а о компрессии всего инструмента.  Да и не компрессия это вообще. Компрессия - это то, как инструмент "держит" воздух. Поднимаете за правый полукорпус и смотрите, как быстро мех "распадается". Здесь и клапаны и мех. ..
Ну а расход при игре хотя бы по причине низкого качества голосов: зазоры между язычком и планкой величиной с кулак и часть воздуха проходит, не выполняя никакой полезной работы. А качество голосов есть в том числе и функция цены: чем дешевле инструмент, тем больше всего делается автоматом практически без участия человека.


----------



## glory (19 Окт 2015)

1. Результата не даст никакого...
2. Чтоб не рвали меха по пьяне, например когда хоронят тещу....


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (21 Окт 2015)

vater/ писал:


> А если "*это несерьезно*", как заметил уважаемый Игорь Гребёнкин, то существует ли в опыте баянистов проблема недостаточно большого объема "легких" баяна?
> То есть, можно ли рассматривать как функциональную проблему конструкции баяна:
> 1. неоправданно уменьшенный объем меховой камеры (можно было бы увеличить на 2-3 литра?) Даст ли это результат, если увеличить объем меховой камеры не за счет меха, а за счет величины правого полукорпуса?
> 2. и вообще почему у наших непрофессиональных баянов такая плохая компрессию меха?


1. Нет результата эта мера не даст, так как те самые 2-3 литра, выйгранные вами за счет увеличения правого полукрпуса при полностью сведеном мехе так и останутся внутри инструмента. Здесь на "объем легких" может повлиять только длина меха.
2. Это другой вопрос, не связанный, кстати, с первым. Понятие "профессиональный - непрофессиональный инструмент" - весьма размытое, у каждого из нас с вами свое представление об этом. Скажу лишь, что компрессия понятие комплексное. Она зависит от качества механики, материалов, степени износа, условий хранения и эксплуатации инструмента и т.д. 

Подводя итог - проблемы "недостаточно большого объема "легких" баяна" - нет.


----------



## vater (22 Окт 2015)

Вернемся к обсуждению конкретных примеров, где нужна незаметная смена меха на тянущейся ноте. Вальс "Под небом Парижа" Жиро в прекрасной обработке В.Дмитриева и В.Миневского, 45-47 такты. На заказном цельнопланочном еще можно сыграть весь отрывок на разжим, а вот на "Рубине" - однозначно меха не хватает. Какие тут могут быть решения?


----------



## MAN (22 Окт 2015)

vater (22.10.2015, 09:08) писал:


> Какие тут могут быть решения?


 Брать в репертуар пьесы попроще, что-нибудь из переложений органной музыки, например, а такие технически сложные и требующие безукоризненно точного следования нотному тексту произведения как "Свет и тени" и "Под небом Парижа" исполнять только на инструментах высочайшего качества. Иначе Вы уподобитесь слепому уличному скрипачу из пушкинских "Маленьких трагедий" и хорошо, если только рассмешите своих слушателей, как тот повеселил Моцарта. А что как окажутся средь них гневные Сальери?


----------



## vater (22 Окт 2015)

MAN/ писал:


> Брать в репертуар пьесы попроще, что-нибудь из переложений органной музыки...


Совет хороший, но после него я уже баян в руки не возьму. Нет мотивации развиваться дальше. Репертуар ДМШ освоен 30 лет назад, где был и "Полет шмеля", и полифония И.С.Баха. Да я ведь и не собираюсь концертировать на больших площадках. А насчет инструмента согласен, что на плохом не стоит исполнять эти произведения.


----------



## MAN (22 Окт 2015)

Как же это Вы, уважаемый Вениамин, взяли и одним махом сразу всю органную музыку, исполняемую на баяне, опустили? "Репертуар ДМШ, не дающий мотивации для развития" - не слишком ли сильно сказано насчёт сочинений Баха и Римского-Корсакова?


----------



## vater (22 Окт 2015)

В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька. Спору нет, прекрасна и органная музыка, и сочинения Римского-Корсакова. Но они написаны не для баяна! В советском школе игры на баяне был явный перекос в сторону классики. Я это объясняю тем, что баян еще не нашел своей ниши в музыкальной культуре и вынужден был "подражать" то органу, то симфонической музыке, то еще казахской домбре... Короче говоря, петь не своим голосом. Это мое личное мнение, не обижайтесь. И каков результат? Сегодня в музыкальные училища в класс баяна вообще нет конкурса, востребованность баяна на сцене заметно снизилась. Есть тут и экономические причины. Но они проистекают из сложившегося в советские годы представления о баяне как инструменте, простите, "второго сорта". Зачем, допустим, слушателю покупать билет на концерт баянистов, которые будут исполнять сочинения Баха, если он может купить билет в органный зал и послушать эти произведения, что называется, в оригинальном исполнении? 
Но ведь ни орган, ни симфонический оркестр, ни домбра не смогут полноценно исполнить то, что было написано для язычковых: французский мюзет, аргентинское танго, музыка Астора Пьяццоллы и др. оригинальные вещи. 
Однажды я слушал телепередачу с Ф.Липсом, который вспоминал, как развивался баян в советское время. Когда Фридрих Робертович предложил С.Губайдуллиной сочинить оригинальное произведение для баяна, то она сделала для открытие, что у баяна "особый способ музыкального мышления", отличный от органа. Баян дышит, и сочинять для него музыку надо, учитывая этот факт. Ни один инструмент не может так передать дыхание человеческого голоса, имитировать дрожь, сделать вибрато мехом. Всё это я и имел ввиду, когда сказал, что нет мотивации развиваться на традиционном репертуаре ДМШ, т.е. исполнять музыку не органичную для баяна. Как-то так.


----------



## vev (22 Окт 2015)

*vater*, ну да... Вот Губайдулинское "дыхание" слушать конечно же пойдут толпой...


----------



## MAN (22 Окт 2015)

vater (22.10.2015, 15:25) писал:


> В огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька.


 Извините, но по-моему как раз как-то не так, тем более, что никаких родственников у меня в Киеве нет, точно так же впрочем, как нет и огорода. "Перекос" в сторону классики в программах для баянистов на мой взгляд правильнее было бы объяснить не отсутствием у баяна собственной, как Вы изволили выразиться, ниши (она у него была и, притом, весьма просторная, как была когда-то у этого инструмента и огромная популярность), а совершенно резонным стремлением воспитывать будущих музыкантов на лучших образцах мировой музыкальной культуры. Результат же, о котором Вы печалитесь, вызван главным образом совершенно иными причинами, нежели те, на которые ссылаетесь Вы. И зачем слушателю покупать билет не только на концерт баянистов, играющих скучную классику, но и в органный зал, когда он может получить куда больше удовольствия от концерта Стаса Михайлова?
Насчёт казахской домбры спорить не стану, а вот в исполнении хорошего симфонического оркестра по-моему любая музыка звучит достаточно убедительно, в том числе и танцевальная и аргентинские танго в частности. Между прочим, насколько мне известно, Астор Пьяццолла не писал музыку для баяна, да и мюзет в общем тоже не совсем баянный жанр, так что, если уж вести разговор о специфически баянном репертуаре, то лучше брать другие примеры, а не те, которые предлагаете Вы.Возвращаясь к основной теме. Найдите в Ютьюбе и обязательно посмотрите, если ещё не видели, запись, на которой Виктор Гридин исполняет с анс. "Россия" собственную обработку вальса "Дунайские волны". Обратите там особое внимание на финальный аккорд!


----------



## vater (22 Окт 2015)

Уважаемый Евгений!
А как Вам такое "дыхание"? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtWsW1bfV5g&amp;index=2&amp;list=RD1v9wZc-Bsfw
А вот и толпа слушает аж со слезами: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sL3HSnvkUw


----------



## vater (22 Окт 2015)

Александр, полностью разделяю Ваше восхищение творчеством Гридина, с детства у меня на слуху его "Озорные наигрыши". Но Гридин - это высший пилотаж. А сыграть танго Пьяццоллы для баяниста-любителя - это реально. И слушатель будет благодарен. Ведь бандонеон намного ближе к баяну, чем орган или симфонический оркестр.


----------



## vev (22 Окт 2015)

vater писал:


> Уважаемый Евгений!
> А как Вам такое "дыхание"? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtWsW1bfV5g&amp;index=2&amp;list=RD1v9wZc-Bsfw
> А вот и толпа слушает аж со слезами: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sL3HSnvkUw


У меня был комментарий  исключительно по поводу творчества Губайдулиной. Пусть считается, что она пишет "оригинальные произведения для баяна", я этого не понимал, не понимаю и, думаю, уже никогда, наверное, не пойму. 

По поводу видео. Ну а аккордеон (а там звучит именно аккордеон, пусть и кнопочный) и банденеон - это не совсем баян...

По поводу набора в музучилища, согласен с Александром. К сожалению, Стас Михайлов, Петя Дранга и проч. "нанайские мальчики" более востребованы публикой. Для них не надо включать мозг... Они воспринимаются спинным мозгом... Примерно как юмор Петросяна. Поэтому и нет баянно-аккордеонной традиции. А нет традиции, так что ж идти в училище?


----------



## vater (22 Окт 2015)

vev/ писал:


> бандонеон - это не совсем баян...


Не баян, конечно, но оба относятся к одному классу инструментов, как скрипка и альт. Кстати, Фридрих Липс создал инструментальный ансамбль "Пьяццолла-Студио", который впервые стал широко исполнять произведения Пьяццоллы по всему миру. И баянист успешно солирует в этом коллективе.
А баянно-аккордеонная традиция никуда не исчезла, просто ей нужен материал для развития. Нельзя же десятилетиями исполнять один и тот же репертуар, "законсервировать баян" в неизменном виде. Тем более, что баяну как инструменту "всего" около 100 лет. Что такое была флейта или скрипка в этом возрасте, представьте!?


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (22 Окт 2015)

vater/ писал:


> Вернемся к обсуждению конкретных примеров, где нужна незаметная смена меха на тянущейся ноте. Вальс "Под небом Парижа" Жиро в прекрасной обработке В.Дмитриева и В.Миневского, 45-47 такты. На заказном цельнопланочном еще можно сыграть весь отрывок на разжим, а вот на "Рубине" - однозначно меха не хватает. Какие тут могут быть решения?


Сжим  на 1 долю 45 такта. И на начало следующего предложения у вас разжим))


----------



## vater (22 Окт 2015)

Если я правильно понял, вся лига с 45 по 47 такта играется на сжим? 
На разжим с 48 такта?


----------



## MAN (23 Окт 2015)

vater (22.10.2015, 20:33) писал:


> А баянно-аккордеонная традиция никуда не исчезла, просто ей нужен материал для развития. Нельзя же десятилетиями исполнять один и тот же репертуар.


 Прошу прощения, но "Либертанго" Пьяццоллы появилось на свет в 1974 году, а на дворе у нас нынче 2015-ый. То есть музыканты, исполняющие эту композицию, разменяли уже пятое десятилетие. Вальс "Sous le ciel de Paris" ("Под небом Парижа") был написан Юбером Жиро для одноимённого фильма в 1951-ом. История создания вальса "Свет и тени" мне неизвестна, но думается, что и его Паоло Пиццигони сочинил не на прошлой неделе. Ну и как же при таком раскладе Вы преподносите подобные вещи в качестве "материала для развития", когда сами же заявляете, что так долго музыкальный материал использовать просто-напросто нельзя? Неувязочка у Вас, милейший!
P.S. Кстати, лично мне кажется, что эти же самые люди, со слезами на глазах из видеоролика, вряд ли растрогались бы настолько же сильно, если бы для них в своей характерной манере те же произведения сыграл Пётр Дранга. Хоть его сольная партия звучала бы и на "того же класса инструменте". Так что дело здесь отнюдь не в язычках, не в "особом способе музыкального мышления" и не в том, чтобы автором музыки непременно учитывалась способность гармоник "дышать". Во всяком случае не только в этом.


----------



## vater (23 Окт 2015)

MAN () писал:"Либертанго" Пьяццоллы появилось на свет в 1974 году, а на дворе у нас нынче 2015-ый.

Отчасти Вы правы, времени прошло достаточно. Но широко исполнять "Либертанго" стали относительно недавно. Оно стало широко известным благодаря фильму "Уроки танго" (1997, смотреть: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ha9GRot30E ). Кстати, в СССР имя Пьяццолы было практически неизвестно. В 1980 году вышел советский фильм "Жиголло и Жиголетта" (смотреть: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGdSb8WtmlA ), где впервые в СССР прозвучала музыка Астора Пьяццоллы (Прощай, Нонино!) и в титрах было указано его имя. Совсем недавно общался со своим педагогом ДМШ по баяну, оказалось, кроме "Либертанго"  она ничего не слышала из его композиций. Когда я сыграл такие известные произведения, как "92 улица" и "Обливион", она была удивлена необычному сочетанию ритмов и лиризма. Кстати, обратите внимание, что нотных переложений Пьяццоллы для готового баяна соло практически нет. Встречаются для фортепиано или оригинальные для бандонеона. Вот Вам и популярность среди баянистов!
Что касается непопулярности баянной музыки сегодня, то согласен с Вами, что общий уровень музыкальной культуры оставляет желать лучшего. Как говорится, "пипл хавает". Но когда слушаешь передачу "Играй, баян!" с Валерием Сёминым по Сетевизору, кажется, что не всё так плохо. Люди рвутся в прямой эфир онлайн со своими баянами. А недавно смотрел видеоролик "Фестиваль баянистов Германии" (смотреть в Одноклассниках: http://ok.ru/video/64269072097364-1 ) и тоже порадовался. Люди с немецкими именами и фамилиями играют на баянах и поют ПО-РУССКИ.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (25 Окт 2015)

vater писал:


> Если я правильно понял, вся лига с 45 по 47 такта играется на сжим?
> На разжим с 48 такта?


Да


----------



## vater (29 Дек 2015)

qwark писал:


> Здравствуйте, существуют ли упражнения для незаметной смены меха?
> Как менять мех незаметно?


Сначала сыграть два звука на легато (или две терции) на одном движении меха, а затем, контролируя слухом, воспроизвести то же самое со сменой меха.


----------



## blackrook (5 Май 2017)

vater писал:


> Вернемся к обсуждению конкретных примеров, где нужна незаметная смена меха на тянущейся ноте. Вальс "Под небом Парижа" Жиро в прекрасной обработке В.Дмитриева и В.Миневского, 45-47 такты. На заказном цельнопланочном еще можно сыграть весь отрывок на разжим, а вот на "Рубине" - однозначно меха не хватает. Какие тут могут быть решения?


Для этой пьесы решение довольно простое: нужно исполнять в том темпе, в котором поют Ив Монтан и Шарль Азнавур, т.е. четверть = 200±15 (см., например, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsgL8FmpOh8 ). Если играть в таком темпе, меха Рубина хватает, проверено


----------



## blackrook (24 Окт 2017)

blackrook писал:


> vater писал:Вернемся к обсуждению конкретных примеров, где нужна незаметная смена меха на тянущейся ноте. Вальс "Под небом Парижа" Жиро в прекрасной обработке В.Дмитриева и В.Миневского, 45-47 такты. На заказном цельнопланочном еще можно сыграть весь отрывок на разжим, а вот на "Рубине" - однозначно меха не хватает. Какие тут могут быть решения?
> 
> Для этой пьесы решение довольно простое: нужно исполнять в том темпе, в котором поют Ив Монтан и Шарль Азнавур, т.е. четверть = 200±15 (см., например, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsgL8FmpOh8 ). Если играть в таком темпе, меха Рубина хватает, проверено


Приходится опровергать самого себя: дело далеко не столько в темпе (хотя это произведение, видимо, надо исполнять быстро), сколько в правильных штрихах в правой и левой руках: если аккорды играть отрывисто, а бас не залиговывать с аккордами, то и при более медленной игре воздуха хватает более чем. Вообще, при освоении легато портато (в терминологии А.Романова) и чёткой и отрывистой игре аккомпанемента воздух расходуется довольно-таки экономно.


----------



## Евгений51 (25 Окт 2017)

blackrook писал:


> Ребята, а зачем в вальсе незаметная смена меха? Каждая сильная доля должна быть на атаке звука, в это время меняют мех. Не важно закончено предложение, даже фраза. Если на кульминации фразы меняем мех это будет живое исполнение. Ну конечно если умеем " вести"мех. А если он тряпка , и мы следим когда закончиться длинная нота.это аут. Музыкант никогда не разорвёт ноту, как и вокалист на длинной ноте не будет брать дыхание. это не естественно.


----------

